# Bedroom egress, exterior



## Inspector 102 (Mar 31, 2014)

Currently under 2003 IRC. Sectiion R310 states that each sleeping area requires one openable egress opening, however does not imply that the opening needs to be to the exterior as indicated in the 2000 IRC code. Can it be impied that the egress opeing can open onto a screened in porch? Can there be an interveining room to get to the exterior as long as in does not pass throough a garage. It would seem strange to have an interior window between rooms, but based on the language, not sure that it prohibits it. What am I missing?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 31, 2014)

The requirement was reinstated in the 2006 IRC.


----------



## cda (Mar 31, 2014)

Guess they were trying to save on printing


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 31, 2014)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> Currently under 2003 IRC. Sectiion R310 states that each sleeping area requires one openable egress opening, however does not imply that the opening needs to be to the exterior as indicated in the 2000 IRC code. . . . What am I missing?


*R104.1 General. *

The building official is hereby authorized and directed to enforce the provisions of this code. The building official shall have the authority to render interpretations of this code and to adopt policies and procedures in order to clarify the application of its provisions. Such interpretations, policies and procedures shall be in conformance with the intent and purpose of this code. Such policies and procedures shall not have the effect of waiving requirements specifically provided for in this code.



> . . . Can it be impied that the egress opeing can open onto a screened in porch? . . .


*SECTION AH105 LIGHT AND VENTILATION/EMERGENCY EGRESS *

*AH105.1 General. *

Exterior openings required for light and ventilation shall be permitted to open into a patio structure conforming to Section AH101, provided that the patio structure shall be unenclosed if such openings are serving as emergency egress or rescue openings from sleeping rooms. Where such exterior openings serve as an exit from the dwelling unit, the patio structure, unless unenclosed, shall be provided with exits conforming to the provisions of Section R310 of this code.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 31, 2014)

I believe code before and after 2003 supports NOT to an enclosed porch.........Invoke R104.1 as Francis has pointed out.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 31, 2014)

> Can it be implied that the egress opening can open onto a screened in porch?


IMHO Yes

310.4 Bars, grills, covers and screens.

Bars, grills, covers, screens or similar devices are permitted to be placed over emergency escape and rescue openings, bulkhead enclosures, or window wells that serve such openings, provided the minimum net clear opening size complies with Sections R310.1.1 to R310.1.3, and such devices shall be releasable or removable from the inside without the use of a key, tool or force greater than that which is required for normal operation of the escape and rescue opening.


----------



## Mac (Mar 31, 2014)

RCNYS 310.1 (AMENDED BY NY) Emergency escape and rescue required. Basements with habitable space and every sleeping room shall have at least one operable emergency escape and rescue opening. Such openings shall open directly to a public street, public alley, yard or court.

Reading the plain language above, I have to conclude that the EERO must "open directly to a public" etc...


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for support my thoughts on exterior windows being required. Hard to argue if the code is silent, however the general provisions allows for that interpretation based on surrounding codes. Suprised the state did not catch that when they adopted but I never realized it either until I was challenged on it. common sense will prevail on this one.


----------

